# Секвестр? Эпидурит? Венозный стаз?



## seronrog (17 Июл 2018)

Доброго времени суток! Столкнулся с различными трактовками результатов МРТ врачами. Хотел бы услышать мнения знающих людей, дискуссия приветствуется. Грыжа l5-s1. И еще, ткните меня носом в место защемления корешка s1 слева на 3 проекциях, потому как я вижу что корешок s1 никак не защемлен (помечено красным на последнем снимке).

Дабы сохранить чистоту анализа, все симптомы и развитие болезни отпишу позже.

          

Немного напутал с корешками, s1 ниже и действительно на него давит это образование - вопрос темы все же открыт - что это?


----------



## La murr (18 Июл 2018)

@seronrog, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

